# Super-high heart rate / tingling sensation



## 64stairs (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi. I'm a 58-year-old fit woman. I ride both road and mountain bike (as well as xc ski and hike) regularly. 

I find that when I am climbing on my mountain bike, my heart rate shoots ridiculously high - and very quickly. This happens both in the middle of a ride when I'm warmed up, and at the start of a ride (as pretty much everything in this part of Canada starts with a climb from the car). 

Despite me trying to climb as slow as humanly possible without tipping over, my heart rate (and I'm using a heart rate monitor & Garmin) often goes above 169. When it hits that "magical" number or higher (at 172, I stop and walk. Usually by force) , I start to get a tingly sensation (for lack of a better description) in my hands and forearms, and often end up having to stop to relieve the symptoms. The sensation is similar to what you feel when you NEED to stretch. I feel like I have an overwhelming desire to "clench my hands." It's difficult to describe in words. The sensation lasts about 10 seconds until my heart rates comes back down, which it always does, and quickly. I have no pain in my chest or anywhere else in my body. 

I also feel like I lose power in my legs when my heart rate is elevated as such.

I don't know if I'm hyperventilating/not breathing properly when I climb, or if there's something else cardiac-related going on. 

And this is something new. I've been mountain biking for years and this sensation has only started happening in the last couple of years. 

I will be speaking to my doctor to see what further investigation might be needed, but wanted to see if ANYONE else out there has experienced this, or know of anyone who has.

Thanks


----------



## leaguerider (Sep 6, 2010)

Yikes, lots of symptoms overlaying with cardiac arrhythmia's 
I would get a stress test before doing anymore riding.

The tingling hands could be a pinched nerve under your clavicle


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Def see your doc based on what you're sharing.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Def sounds weird and certainly would be a very good idea to see a doc. 

FWIW: Max HR is an individual thing but in and of itself, a rate 169-172 doesn't seem out of line. In my mid 50s my max HR was 191, and I could ride in the low 180s for and good stretch. In my late 60's my max 175ish. Last year's physical I had a stress test and echo-cardiogram and all was good. Stress test was running on a treadmill hooked up to an EKG and pulse oximeter. It was kinda interesting. The test program increased the ramp of the treadmill gradually and it got hard surprisingly quickly. I could see all the signals as this went on...not that I knew how to interpret them, but the didn't flat-line  Echo test was even more interesting watching the ultrasound display as the tech viewed the 4 heart chambers and valves in action, took pix, and recorded measurements. You're just lying there as they do this.

Depending on the doc and situation, you might be able to do a stress test on a cycling ergometer rather than treadmill. They usually save this for those who can't run on a treadmill but it might be more pertinent to your situation.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

You definitely need to see your doc. Stress testing will be needed, but the problem with very fit people is the tendency to end the stress test before you reach redline. Maximal stress is based on predicted max heart rate, not necessarily your max heart rate. As suggested, using a bike rather than treadmill makes sense given it is cycling that produces the distress. You need a stress echo. While what you describe sounds like hyperventilation, it would be very dangerous to presume that. A left to right heart shunt or outflow obstruction could both cause your distress as you reach peak cardiac output and both could limit that output. Years of heavy and endurance exercise can cause hypertrophy (over-development) of the inter ventricular septum which prevents the left ventricle pumping efficiently under load. Get checked out and don't risk more of these events until you do.


----------



## emejay (Feb 28, 2007)

...enough internet advice, go see a physician. The book "The Haywire Heart" by cyclist Lennard Zinn describes his own hr experience, similar to yours, which was found to be an electrical conduction issue similar to AFIB. These electrical conduction issues are often found in people who are or were endurance type athletes. Go get checked ASAP.


----------



## KeithD42 (Mar 5, 2016)

In February of this year I had an issue with an arrhythmia known as super ventricular tech a cardiac or SVT for short. I have run cross country, wrestled and mountain bikes for years with out issue. Once diagnosed and put on medication until I was able to have an ablation to fix the arrhythmia I was cleared by my cardiologist to ride and exercise as normal. Have not had any issues since the original episode that sent me to the hospital with a heart rate of 210.

oh and I will be 54 in a week.


----------



## 13MikeH (Dec 5, 2020)

THIS DOES NOT REPLACE MEDICAL EVALUATION...
Your calculated max HR is 162 as a baseline. If you regularly tax your system, that number may be higher. But I can tell you from max HR tests in a lab...once you hit that peak, you have some cushion, and it will eventually plateau, and you get the tingle, and the light-headedness as your heart can't maintain that pace. The reaction is a warning sign the heart is telling you to slow down.
Things to consider
Diet: caffeine? Sodium? alcohol? water consumption? all of those will impact heart rate as will certain prescription medications unknowingly. I won't get into personal health considerations but those can be a factor

Stress: depending on how you approach the ride/climbs/recent stress from well...everything, those can be factors in heart rate elevation

As WE...we...inclusive statement...as WE age...the vessels simply lose elasticity and ability to flow and circulate blood to the brain/body the way it's supposed to. And no judgement, you may have natural plaques and blockage in your circulatory system and this is just a gentle warning sign, hey go see a doctor and rule those things out.
The bottom line, it could be many things, most aren't ideal, know your body, listen to it. If you are having repeated problems or concerns, the doctor and a full eval is the best option. IF it was just a lingering or developing cold/flu/pandemic...that might be a simple thing and it's gone as quickly as it manifested. I don't know if any of that helps.


----------



## kellybee (Feb 11, 2016)

64stairs said:


> Hi. I'm a 58-year-old fit woman. I ride both road and mountain bike (as well as xc ski and hike) regularly.
> 
> I find that when I am climbing on my mountain bike, my heart rate shoots ridiculously high - and very quickly. This happens both in the middle of a ride when I'm warmed up, and at the start of a ride (as pretty much everything in this part of Canada starts with a climb from the car).
> 
> ...


Same here; out the door and climbing within 5 minutes.
When that happens with me my brain is usually the leading cause. I get anxious about not being warmed up/in shape enough to climb right away and that happening causes my breathing to get faster and shallower and my HR to go up. My muscles contract around my diaphragm and taking a deep breath gets challenging. Which causes more anxiety, which can be a downward spiral. That's just me and may not be your case. 
But (after consulting with an MD to eliminate medical issue) monitor when it kicks in. Is it starting leading up to the climb? Are you now "expecting" it to happen? 
When torso muscles are acting up it could be pinching a nerve and causing the clenching, or you could be just "clenching everything" and only notice it in your hands. (Are your shoulders relaxed or up around your ears when it happens?)
Like I said, that's what I've dealt with. Whatever your situation happens to be good luck with it!


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

OP, did you get this issue resolved with your doctor?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Folks, this thread is dead, she was a one time poster, never posted again, thread started three months ago. I suspect it was some sort of troll.


----------



## 64stairs (Oct 19, 2020)

Nurse Ben said:


> Folks, this thread is dead, she was a one time poster, never posted again, thread started three months ago. I suspect it was some sort of troll.


Nope, the thread isn't dead (nor am I). Nor am I a troll, although I am short like one. Just hadn't had a chance to respond. Thank you everyone for your suggestions; they are much appreciated.

I had a treadmill test at a cardiology clinic about 5 weeks ago, but they only let my heart rate go up to 162. The results of that test were good, and I experienced no symptoms. About 2 weeks ago, I wore a Holter monitor for 24 hours, and in that period, I tried my best to replicate the sensations (by getting my heart rate up on my bike trainer / doing interval work). I was able to hit 169 and could feel the start of the tingly hands. I am waiting for the results of that test, once the cardiologist has reviewed.

I also spoke to a very well known, excellent local cardiologist (who was the team doctor for an NHL team for years) and he suggested I try 500 mg of magnesium, and he reassured me by saying I wasn't the first person he had spoken to who had recorded similar symptoms. He said that once mountain biking season starts up again here (around late April), if the sensations continue, to come see him and we will do a different stress test test that brings my heart rate up to 170.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Take up downhill 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

64stairs said:


> I had a treadmill test at a cardiology clinic about 5 weeks ago, *but they only let my heart rate go up to 162.* The results of that test were good, and I experienced no symptoms.
> 
> I am waiting for the results of that test, once the cardiologist has reviewed.
> 
> I also spoke to a very well known, excellent local cardiologist... He said that once mountain biking season starts up again here (around late April), *if the sensations continue, to come see him and we will do a different stress test test *that brings my heart rate up to 170.


This is why I don't stop stress tests until I see something I really don't like, or the patient requests to stop. The cardiology clinic didn't answer your question and now you're looking at potentially having to undergo a second test.

If your symptoms persist (I hope they don't) consider asking about getting a cardiopulmonary exercise test (CPX) as the next step. A CPX, sometimes called a VO2 Max test (though VO2 peak is preferred), garners considerably more data by collecting expired gases during exercise and can help guide medical decision making regarding cardiac versus pulmonary etiologies for what you're experiencing. If the cardiologist pushes back, find another cardiologist.


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

Before my stress test, they said they were only going to take my to around 165s. I forget the exact number. When I told them my max was around 195, they didn't believe me, but they said they would continue the test until I asked to stop or the saw something wrong. Ran the test, got up to 194, everything was fine. Apparently I did well, since they were telling everyone that I got to some level. I don't think they always do a stress test that fits the individual and you have to make sure the do.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Bacon Fat, what was the O2 level at that rate? Sounds excessive and such but some folks can really get a silly rate going without issue.


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Bacon Fat, what was the O2 level at that rate? Sounds excessive and such but some folks can really get a silly rate going without issue.


I don't remember. They didn't bring it up as a concern so I assume it was normal.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Bacon Fat said:


> I don't remember. They didn't bring it up as a concern so I assume it was normal.


I would recommend an O2 meter and use it occasionally as you ride. They are inexpensive at places like Wally World. 
I started using one following my cardiac event to get an idea of O2 levels under strenuous load. Going hypoxic can be a bad experience, especially at a less than opportune time.


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> Bacon Fat, what was the O2 level at that rate? Sounds excessive and such but some folks can really get a silly rate going without issue.


Barring some undiagnosed pulmonary condition, blood oxygen saturation (SpO2) doesn't really vary much even at maximal heart rates. A 3% decrease in SpO2 during a graded exercise test is a clinically significant change.

The formula for age predicted maximal HR (220-age) is frequently used in stress labs. A lot of labs will stop a test when the patient's HR gets to 85% of age predicted maximal. I suspect that's why Bacon Fat was told they'd take him to 165 bpm.

The problem is there is considerable variation in true maximal HR versus predicted, the standard deviation is 12 bpm. That means 2/3 of the population will have a true maximal HR +/- 12 bpm from the predicted value, and 1% of the population has a true max HR +/- 36 bpm from predicted. That's why you hear about people going way above their alleged maximal HR.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Fairbanks007 said:


> Barring some undiagnosed pulmonary condition, blood oxygen saturation (SpO2) doesn't really vary much even at maximal heart rates. A 3% decrease in SpO2 during a graded exercise test is a clinically significant change.
> 
> The formula for age predicted maximal HR (220-age) is frequently used in stress labs. A lot of labs will stop a test when the patient's HR gets to 85% of age predicted maximal. I suspect that's why Bacon Fat was told they'd take him to 165 bpm.
> 
> The problem is there is considerable variation in true maximal HR versus predicted, the standard deviation is 12 bpm. That means 2/3 of the population will have a true maximal HR +/- 12 bpm from the predicted value, and 1% of the population has a true max HR +/- 36 bpm from predicted. That's why you hear about people going way above their alleged maximal HR.


As noted, a drop in saturation can be enough to cause symptoms like Bacon Fat was experiencing. As for max heart rate, that is difficult to pin down based on what is "normal" for Joe vs. what is normal for Mike... Yus, there are ranges etc. however, that does not calculate for the individual's condition such as couch potato vs. habitual athlete. 
An easily and cheaply available O2 meter can be interesting to use in the real world as opposed to being in a lab.
My cardiologist uses portable telemetry in my case, I ride a prescribed route and return to the office for recorded "live data" to be scrutinized. I find that to be awesome since it is data derived from real world activity without drug induced stress.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

BansheeRune said:


> I would recommend an O2 meter and use it occasionally as you ride. They are inexpensive at places like Wally World.
> I started using one following my cardiac event to get an idea of O2 levels under strenuous load. Going hypoxic can be a bad experience, especially at a less than opportune time.


During the period when adult onset asthma was hard to control, I asked the pulmanologist if it would make sense to buy a finger gripping type oxygen saturation meter. Her reply was instantaneous, she told me that the body would work as hard as possible and as long as possible to maintain an adequate oxygen saturation. Thus, a patient should be walking into the emergency room before the saturation meter drops. The body crashes when it can no longer maintain the oxygen saturation and death can come quite quickly. I didn't buy one.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

telemike said:


> During the period when adult onset asthma was hard to control, I asked the pulmanologist if it would make sense to buy a finger gripping type oxygen saturation meter. Her reply was instantaneous, she told me that the body would work as hard as possible and as long as possible to maintain an adequate oxygen saturation. Thus, a patient should be walking into the emergency room before the saturation meter drops. The body crashes when it can no longer maintain the oxygen saturation and death can come quite quickly. I didn't buy one.


As they should... The O2 thingy is no replacement for proper treatment... 
One thing that I use the O2 meter for is followup to apnea. The CPAP does monitor and report in real time and when it alarms, I check to see how accurate that is. Does it replace the treatment I receive from the lung center, Heaven's no! It solves my curiosity and nothing more. To solve this, guess I'll spell it out, don't, under any circumstance ignore the advice of someone with MD following their name, evar!!


----------



## gpeden (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi folks, the comments about tight breathing matched my experience. Birth defect (club foot), accidents, injuries, finally an artificial hip had me in a couch potato fitness level of sorts as I got into my 60's. Being an electrician at least had me at a certain fitness level. It was really tough as I started first with XC skiing again and then biking - my heart rate would rise quickly and I would have to stop to recover. The Rockies also give me the early climbs before I want it, because getting the HR too high before I am warmed up tends to make it stay somewhat higher through the ride and also the whole thing seems harder. A year or two ago my Chiropractor had me doing exercises to become familiar with and engage my core while freeing my diaphragm to relax and breathe easily - to strengthen my lower back problem area. Prior to this when the going got tough I would carry a lot of tension in my breathing. Within a short time I finally broke past a threshold where I had been stuck in a certain level of fitness for a few years it seemed. I knocked 10 or 15 minutes off of my 75 minute favourite trail loop, mostly from not having to stop. My average heart rate and kcal were lowered too! Last summer, I got a gravel bike to avoid tourist crowds on the local trails and rode mostly pavement on a local parkway to stay close to home. What really surprised me was that I enjoyed the lengthy steady-paced sections of road (over the varied demands and action of an always changing trail) because it gave me a chance to relax and lose myself in the focus on body mechanics/symmetry as well as that relaxed, core-engaged breathing. So here I am at 69 and feeling fine, but marvelling at how I went so long without knowing this


----------

